# Happy New Year - here's to 2012



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone - after what can only be described as completely   2011 - am sooooo looking forward to this one and wish you all the very best.


I hope you all fulfil your dreams, what ever they may be.       


For me - I'll be jumping off the IVF roller coaster - and concentrating on me for a wee while.  Maybe one day I'll come back to it - will be in and out though keeping up with all the news - just not actively cycling.  


Really do wish you all the very best.


   Mini xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Minxy    


Wishing you the most marvellous 2012, filled with muchos happiness and dirty adventures   


xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Mini, here's to 2012 hun     . You go enjoy yourself for now   !

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Lu-Ann .. thank honey - I intend to have a lot of fun!!   


Mini xx


----------

